

BitCasa Beta Live - Infinite Storage on your Desktop - twodayslate
http://www.bitcasa.com/

======
twodayslate
They are positing invites on their facebook and twitter.

<https://www.facebook.com/Bitcasa> <https://twitter.com/#!/bitcasa>

I personally have 5 invites if you are really struggling...

